# Obligatory PICS POST of my WIFE'S new 2012 Beetle Launch Edition (White)....



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

Okay so 10-days ago I picked up a 2012 VW Tiguan SEL 4motion -- brand new fully loaded SUV. Absolutely LOVE it! My wife had wanted a new Beetle, and spotted a white Launch Edition model at the store while we were there. I practically had to PEEL her off the darn thing!

Long story short her 74k mile old 2006 VW Jetta was traded in today to score her a 2012 VW Beetle ... it is a white Launch Edition model. I'm assuming everyone here knows what does (or does not) come with the launch edition. But if you want more details, please ask away. I'm happy to take extra photos close-up or whatever you want, just let me know.

Here are the pictures, enjoy!























































*MORE PICTURES (FULL ALBUM) -->* CLICK HERE


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Holy crap; I think some friends of mine live across the street from you. No joke.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Shaka said:


> Here are the pictures, enjoy!


That house in the background: he has a Q7, she's got either an A4 or CTS.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Great car BTW. I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice car, when my wife bought her 2.5 she also looked at a white turbo the dealer had. The deal breaker on the turbo was: no nav, fender sound, multi function steering wheel and heated seats. I cant believe VW launched the Beetle with a stripped turbo and fully loaded 2.5's. Strange marketing.


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

IHC said:


> Nice car, when my wife bought her 2.5 she also looked at a white turbo the dealer had. The deal breaker on the turbo was: no nav, fender sound, multi function steering wheel and heated seats. I cant believe VW launched the Beetle with a stripped turbo and fully loaded 2.5's. Strange marketing.


While your comments make sense, a few things to have considered:

#1 - Navigation
The 2.5 only gets the RNS-310, which is a decent nav, but nowhere near as good as the RNS-510. Personally between a RNS-310 or a Garmin I'd rather have the latter. Plus, the wife has a Google smartphone, so she prefers to use Google Maps anyhow. That was her $0.02 on the nav thing..

#2 - Fender Sound
Worthless. The Dynaudio in my Tiguan is much better. But, the wife isn't an audiophile, she was happy to know it had an iPod cable, that was her only real demand .. and the one we got had that already.

#3 - Multi-Function Steering Wheel
Now THIS is the one and only item I'll agree with you on. WTH was VW thinking? Sure it looks cool on ours to have that white stuff there w/o buttons -- but 100% agree the steering controls (or lack there of) is a dumb move by VW on the launch cars.

#4- Heated Seats
Check again. Not sure about the black cars, but our white car has cloth seats that ARE HEATED! That is the best of both worlds if you ask me. Instead of the flat 2.5 seats, we got the sporty seats (think GTI) that are cloth but still heated. So in the summer, no hot vinyl/leather to deal wtih, and no cold leather in the winter. But you still get a heated butt in the winter. To me, this is the best option ever (leather is fun/easy to clean, but cloth is more ideal in Ohio)

#5 - Motor, Transmission, Suspension/Brakes
Three very important things you failed to mention. While I think the 2.5L motor is a great motor (our out-going Jetta had it and I've always loved that motor), there is no comparison to the 2.0 TSI motor, or for that matter the DSG transmission. We had a VW Eos with the same 2.0T/DSG combo and to me that combination is deadly. Smoothest, fastest shifting option you can get. For those sporty nights out in the park, the DSG is amazing. Oh, and I'm pretty sure the 2.5L you speak of would have a rear beam and drum brakes. Our car has IRS (independent rear suspension) plus rear disc brakes. Again, for performance and year-round driving, drums are horrid in the wet/etc. I'd rather have discs any day.

Not bashing the 2.5L or the model your wife bought. We actually started off saying the EXACT same things you did when we walked into the store. Our dealer had a yellow car for the SAME sticker price that was loaded with navigation. And we almost bought that one. But when I did my research I came to realize I can retrofit things like navigation if I wanted to --- you can't change the IRS/motor/trans easily. The only item I'd miss are the steering controls, but as my wife's prior car didn't have those to begin with, she can't miss something she's never really had. 

Happy motoring! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> That house in the background: he has a Q7, she's got either an A4 or CTS.


Yes, his name starts with an "A" (I'll leave it at that for privacy). Know him for sure! He still has the Q7, his wife a white Benz now (C300). Too funny that you know them!! Small world....


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Nice Bug! Congrats!! 

With regards to the Fender system...

For the short time I sampled it at the dealer, I was not impressed with the sound quality compared to the HK in my Mini. Fender definitely has a stronger amp, more speakers... so it can go louder but sound quality isn't quite there. I wonder why VW is working with Dynaudio and Fender simultaneously.


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

VW did put discs on the 2.5 rear beam, at least ours has them.


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

IHC said:


> VW did put discs on the 2.5 rear beam, at least ours has them.


Okay. So did our 2006 Jetta. I know, however, that the newer 2012 Jetta has been cheapened up to have rear discs at least on the base model. Wasn't sure what the Beetle was -- and I couldn't recall what was on the one at our dealer. I just knew I wanted the IRS. Anyhow, I'm sure both our wives will be rejoicing in their cars, regardless of what we, their husbands, think they should (or should not) have gotten LOL !! :beer:


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

Cadenza_7o said:


> With regards to the Fender system... For the short time I sampled it at the dealer, I was not impressed with the sound quality compared to the HK in my Mini. Fender definitely has a stronger amp, more speakers... so it can go louder but sound quality isn't quite there. I wonder why VW is working with Dynaudio and Fender simultaneously.


Agreed. Kind of like the old Audi BOSE system which was real junk, too. I'm not sure what VW is thinking, especially since the Dynaudio stuff is SO amazing and crisp sounding. Oh well... they probably got a better deal and figured it would be a nice way to advertise. I must say the Fender stuff "looks" cool in the car, tho...


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

At this point in my life my ears are so bad that every sound system sounds about the same. What I liked was the fact that no body panels rattle with the sound cranked way up. Was worried about that after reading about the early last generation Jettas rattles from various panels surrounding the speakers. Wife did get mad when I cranked the volume all the up to test for rattles in her car.:laugh:


----------



## Spasoje (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice story!  

I read an interview with one of VW's PR people, who said that the reason for breaking the deal with Dynaudio was b/c the name is not very well-known... Having a Volvo with the Dynaudio system, I'd say that was a bad move on VW's part. :screwy:


----------



## dk601h (Jul 5, 2011)

Shaka said:


> While your comments make sense, a few things to have considered:
> 
> #1 -* Navigation
> The 2.5 only gets the RNS-310, which is a decent nav, but nowhere near as good as the RNS-510. Personally between a RNS-310 or a Garmin I'd rather have the latter. Plus, the wife has a Google smartphone, so she prefers to use Google Maps anyhow. That was her $0.02 on the nav thing..*
> ...


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

dk601h said:


> Where i agree that maybe the navigation portion isnt the best, its the other things bundled into it that the garmin cannot touch that i love, aka phone, clear screen, actual responsive screen in cold or hot weather, etc.!
> 
> Deffinately better than the dynaudio in my GTI. Is the tiguans different? BEcauase this one has a much better result when tweaked than the dynaudio.


I'm not sure what the differences are between the Tiguan's Dynaudio and the GTI Dynaudio, but it is interesting that you mention that. My friend and I got together Sunday for breakfast, and his G/F has a Mk6 GTI w/Dynaudio. He made a comment that my Tiguan sounded TONS better than her GTI, which I found odd. It may be the acoustics of the shape of the interior, or perhaps they really do put nicer stuff in the Tiggy I don't know. But I really do love my Dynaudio setup.

I've heard the Fender setup, but at the dealership but also reviews I've read online from various 3rd parties. All the Vortex guys "rave" about it, but off the record a lot of auto reviews haven't had great stuff to say. I'm not saying the Fender stuff couldn't hold it's own, and for the Beetle it is prob a nice upgrade over stock. But it isn't as good, from what I've read/heard as the Dynaudio was all I was saying. And for my wife in particular, it wasn't worth the price of admission as she didn't care.

As for the comments about the RNS 310, sure it is better for the phone/etc. But really for the price of that package, I'll actually be upgrading to an RCD-510 here in a few days. It will add ALL the features you mentioned, less the navigation portion. She'll have full phonebook control, touch screen, LARGER than the 310 unit, and all for a mere $250-400 depending on what you pay here on the 'tex. I've got a local deal going in that price range .. and I think it'll be better than the 310 overall, personally.

(Sidebar: the screen size on the RNS-310 is 5.0" and my phone is 4.3" .... so similar, LOL)


----------



## dk601h (Jul 5, 2011)

Whats funny is, i dont even want those things but ill pay any cost to get xenons again!

lol they saw me coming.


Ill enjoy them all immensly though, which is good. Nav IN a car that integrates with your center display to turn, etc is amazing aswell as talks to you, Fender audio with a sub is awesome, and a panoramic sunroof cant be bad. SO i guess its going to just have to do. 


Lol at only getting xenons with FULLY loaded anything, these things should be friggin standard as they just make seeing things easier, and look cooler!


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

dk601h said:


> Lol at only getting xenons with FULLY loaded anything, these things should be friggin standard as they just make seeing things easier, and look cooler!


Yeah seriously! Didn't the mk5 GTI come with them standard and then the mk6 it was a cost option? Crazy.


----------



## dk601h (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh well it makes sense. Profit is profit, and if you hide that profit in things people want than everyone wins. I just love the concept of having an iconic beetle with a trubo, DSG, panoramic sunroof, red and black leather, with nav and a kick ass sound system AND xenons and led lights!? Ultimate road trip machine if u ask me... i cannot friggin wait


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Mine in BLACK....*

http://rides.webshots.com/photo/2952690150018251223ITnRwC?vhost=rides


----------



## Spasoje (Aug 14, 2011)

Even if the xenons aren't standard, they should be available on more than the very top-shelf model... At this point, you can't even get them on any Canadian-spec Beetle. Even the very base European Beetle trim has them as an option!

Once you have a car with them, you can't go back...
I wonder if you can special-order them. opcorn:


----------



## bigbodybenz (May 29, 2006)

Shaka said:


> drums are horrid in the wet/etc.


Interesting...tell me more


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

bigbodybenz said:


> Interesting...tell me more


http://cars.about.com/od/thingsyouneedtoknow/a/discvsdrum.htm



about.com said:


> Disc brakes are generally considered superior to drum brakes for several reasons. First, they dissipate heat better (brakes work by converting motion energy to heat energy). Under severe usage, such as repeated hard stops or riding the brakes down a long incline, disc brakes take longer to lose effectiveness (a condition known as brake fade). Disc brakes also perform better in wet weather, because centrifugal force tends to fling water off the brake disc and keep it dry, whereas drum brakes will collect some water on the inside surface where the brake shoes contact the drums.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Shaka said:


> Yes, his name starts with an "A" (I'll leave it at that for privacy). Know him for sure! He still has the Q7, his wife a white Benz now (C300). Too funny that you know them!! Small world....


Yep, that's them! A BENZ! I knew he got her something new, but couldn't remember.

We also know a family across the street from you too. "J" is the wife, 40s, she a runner, red camaro, has three sons. She's a lot of fun.


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Yep, that's them! A BENZ! I knew he got her something new, but couldn't remember.
> 
> We also know a family across the street from you too. "J" is the wife, 40s, she a runner, red camaro, has three sons. She's a lot of fun.


Too funny! Small world for sure. I've not met "J" but I've seen the Camaro and the boys (older, teenagers?). We've only been in the house for just over 2 years and really know just a few neighbors, mostly those w/kids our daughters age (she is almost 4) -- so younger kids/families.

Are you on fatDUBS (www.fatdubs.com) ?? If not, you should be! Also, I know my wife posts on NewBeetle.org so look for her there too!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Shaka said:


> Too funny! Small world for sure. I've not met "J" but I've seen the Camaro and the boys (older, teenagers?). We've only been in the house for just over 2 years and really know just a few neighbors, mostly those w/kids our daughters age (she is almost 4) -- so younger kids/families.
> 
> Are you on fatDUBS (www.fatdubs.com) ?? If not, you should be! Also, I know my wife posts on NewBeetle.org so look for her there too!


I actually met you (very briefly) YEARS ago at the GTG at Squire's Castle. I had a silver 98 New Beetle. I'm not on fatdubs, but used to poke around the Columbus VW forums. I used to be a very regular poster on NB.org, but life got busy and I sold my NB, so I just lurk there every once in awhile.


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> I actually met you (very briefly) YEARS ago at the GTG at Squire's Castle. I had a silver 98 New Beetle. I'm not on fatdubs, but used to poke around the Columbus VW forums. I used to be a very regular poster on NB.org, but life got busy and I sold my NB, so I just lurk there every once in awhile.


If you're talking about the Cosmic Motorsports GTG that was 10-years ago or there abouts, so YIKES! Too funny, I actually found old pics from that not too long ago and was going through them. Ah the memories!

To the left side-bar it shows you have a 2006 GLI is that correct? You should hop onto fatDUBS and come out to a GTG sometime. I also see you're in Cleve Hts, we're right around the corner!

Anyhow, don't be a stranger, and best of wishes on your VW and such...


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Spasoje said:


> *Even if the xenons aren't standard, they should be available on more than the very top-shelf model*... At this point, you can't even get them on any Canadian-spec Beetle. Even the very base European Beetle trim has them as an option!
> 
> Once you have a car with them, you can't go back...
> I wonder if you can special-order them. opcorn:


You echo my frustration. 

VW was ALL TALK when they announced the Beetle at the auto shows... that it will compete with Mini... that VW will make customization a center piece of its marketing strategy of the Beetle. It makes so much sense for such a vehicle. Offer the packages in the regular dealer allotment but allow folks to customize and special order their Bugs and pay MSRP... no negotiation. 

So far.... it's a bunch of bull crap. I love the car but hate the restriction.


----------



## Spasoje (Aug 14, 2011)

If the Beetles are anything like Golfs, you can at least buy xenon headlamp units separately and install them (just like the LED tails on Golfs). In other words, it could be worse... :facepalm:


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

Spasoje said:


> If the Beetles are anything like Golfs, you can at least buy xenon headlamp units separately and install them (just like the LED tails on Golfs). In other words, it could be worse... :facepalm:


True but those will be over-priced as a stand-alone item from places like ECS. And frankly I'm not sure I am a fan. I love the U-shape LEDs on my new 2012 Tiguan, but every time I see a new mk6 GTI with the new LEDs in the "round" shape it looks odd to me. Beetle would be the same, although the roundedness might fit the Beetle more.

Back on topic, my wife says she doesn't want to switch headlights. She wants to tint her windows, lower the car, chip it -- and be done. Bummer because there is so much potential to make this little car such a beast. But I'm sure as money permits she'll want to do more things LOL


----------



## Spasoje (Aug 14, 2011)

Take her for a nighttime drive through a dark country road with the Tig, and then with the Beetle. Changing the headlights might get a bump in priority after that... :laugh:


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

Spasoje said:


> Take her for a nighttime drive through a dark country road with the Tig, and then with the Beetle. Changing the headlights might get a bump in priority after that... :laugh:


funny you say that. Last night we were out in the Beetle and the wife says "I don't get all the hype, these lights are pretty good and I'm quite happy with them!"

Now I agree the HID systems are awesome and my Tiguan also has the AFS assistance etc. But I kind of doubt any special features other than better projectors come with Beetle. But I'm sure they are brighter and better. Still for price she says she would prioritize a chip, suspension etc. Hey her choice!! 

Thanks for all the feedback and thoughts.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Be careful with chipping if you have DSG. I think Stage 1 is okay but Stage 2, should you go that route, might effect its longevity. DSG has a torque limit. 

But APR or REVO should know the details better.

EDIT: According to Arin at APR, the DSG can handle the torque increase.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...rades-(CC-Passat-Tiguan-Eos-Jetta-GLI-Beetle)


----------



## Mangledpup (Jun 17, 2011)

Shaka said:


> She wants to tint her windows, lower the car, chip it -- and be done.


Wife who wants to chip her car, that's like winning the LOTTERY! Good for you!


----------



## Stealth_TDI (Nov 12, 2003)

Shaka,

It's tough to see, but does the "standard" radio have a SD card slot? If not, I think I read that it'll do Bluetooth. Is that just for calls? Or will it stream music? I have a Droid; so no use for the iPod input. I had a '74 Beetle about 25 years ago. I can almost see myself in a 2012 Beetle, especially with a K04! 

Thanks!

Scott


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

Stealth_TDI said:


> It's tough to see, but does the "standard" radio have a SD card slot? If not, I think I read that it'll do Bluetooth. Is that just for calls? Or will it stream music? I have a Droid; so no use for the iPod input. I had a '74 Beetle about 25 years ago. I can almost see myself in a 2012 Beetle, especially with a K04!


The radio included in our launch edition Beetle is a very basic unit. It does not have any sort of SD card slot. But it does have the MDI interface in the glovebox which can be used for iPod, 3.5mm or USB depending on which cable you use. 

Yes the launch edition, like most Volkswagen these days, includes Bluetooth. It has the controls overhead near dome light. You can even press button and use speech commands to dial numbers. And YES!, it does indeed have A2DP streaming Bluetooth audio support in her car. You choose MEDIA input and then there is an option there for Bluetooth, then just start playing music on phone! 

Really the only things lacking in our radio would be SAT radio and navigation. 

Hope this info helps!!


----------



## Stealth_TDI (Nov 12, 2003)

Thanks... very helpful! I actually managed to see a Beetle in person today _(surprised by the tiny back seat)_. I'm also using a new phone app called "Trapster." So I'd want ALL audio from the phone played through the stereo. So BT streaming will be nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

Stealth_TDI said:


> Thanks... very helpful! I actually managed to see a Beetle in person today _(surprised by the tiny back seat)_. I'm also using a new phone app called "Trapster." So I'd want ALL audio from the phone played through the stereo. So BT streaming will be nice! :thumbup:


Yeah no matter what audio your phone is playing it will push it out Bluetooth so long as your phone supports it. My wife and I both have android phones from Verizon and both work great on streaming audio in our respective cars. 

The back seat is not really that bad. We have a forward facing brittax child seat which is rather large and it works fine for us. However I will admit it helps my wife and I are both under 5'5" (yes short!). Still the kid can easily kick the seat back, meaning we need to buy protectors before winter comes! But I don't think the car is too small. Maybe not ideal as a sedan but that's why we also have a Tiguan!


----------



## Stealth_TDI (Nov 12, 2003)

Thanks again!

BTW, I do have another question. I was looking at the instrumentation specs and saw, "Multi-function trip computer with midline combi-instrument display" for the non-navi cars. What does that mean? I didn't pay close attention at the dealer today. But I did notice the lack of snazzy display on the dash. Can you please explain and educate? Perhaps post a pic?

Scott


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

Stealth_TDI said:


> BTW, I do have another question. I was looking at the instrumentation specs and saw, "Multi-function trip computer with midline combi-instrument display" for the non-navi cars. What does that mean? I didn't pay close attention at the dealer today. But I did notice the lack of snazzy display on the dash. Can you please explain and educate? Perhaps post a pic?


Now frankly I can't really "decipher" the funny words that VW uses to describe the multi-function display, but I can take some photos for you, and explain what the car actually has. On the wiper stalk (right stalk from steering column) at the end there is a button that goes up/down, and there is a bottom-button that "resets" things. Using those buttons you can scroll through things like average MPGs, current MPGs, etc etc.... here are some examples:

outside temperature









miles till empty (fuel)









water/coolant temperature









That last one is nice since, like the prior "New Beetle" there is no water temp gauge on the dashboard. So having this is good so you can make sure the water temp is up to the typicak 190-210 deg F before you start whooping on your car. Always good to make sure that is the case before you drive it hard!

Now we don't have navigation, but if all goes as planned then in the next day or two my RNS-315 will arrive and be retro-fitted. I'm not really sure if there will be any redundant display, but on my 2012 Tiguan the MFI is far nicer (LCD screen) and shows navigation info there. This leads me to think there is a small chance we'll have the same nice feature in this car. But since this display is just red LEDs it may not be as advanced and may not show any info there. If it does I'll add more pics etc and post them here!!


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

It's the oil temp that should be at normal temp range before the whooping begins. Oil temps takes much longer to warm up... it flows and lubricates best at 90-120*C or 194-248*F for synthetic lubes.


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

Cadenza_7o said:


> It's the oil temp that should be at normal temp range before the whooping begins. Oil temps takes much longer to warm up... it flows and lubricates best at 90-120*C or 194-248*F for synthetic lubes.


Sorry yes you are correct, I did mis-speak there. However, 95% of modern cars these days only have one gauge to reference, which is water temp. And since water warms up faster than oil, that isn't the best indicator, so you would be right. Either way, it has been a half-dozen years since I've tracked a car and when I did they always had oil temp/pressure.

Technically, if I had to choose between oil temp vs oil press, I'd take the latter if the car was really going to get any real hard driving. Regardless, this car is my wife's car and won't see any hard driving by any legitimate means, so the gauges in general won't be needed (other than the speedo, LOL)


----------



## Stealth_TDI (Nov 12, 2003)

Shaka,



Shaka said:


> Using those buttons you can scroll through things like average MPGs, current MPGs, etc etc.... That last one is nice since, like the prior "New Beetle" there is no water temp gauge on the dashboard.


Thanks again. The Beetle may be a good candidate for a *SCAN GAUGE*. I really like mine in the MKIII. I'll think about it as I ponder the purchase. I won't move before next summer when everyone's freaking out about rising fuel prices again. :laugh:

Scott


----------



## Spasoje (Aug 14, 2011)

Shaka said:


> funny you say that. Last night we were out in the Beetle and the wife says "I don't get all the hype, these lights are pretty good and I'm quite happy with them!"
> 
> Now I agree the HID systems are awesome and my Tiguan also has the AFS assistance etc. But I kind of doubt any special features other than better projectors come with Beetle. But I'm sure they are brighter and better. Still for price she says she would prioritize a chip, suspension etc. Hey her choice!!
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback and thoughts.


I checked out the specs for the Beetle's Bi-Xenons, and they have all the special features that the Tiguan's and GTI's have (i.e., AFS, LED DRLs, etc).


----------



## Bef (Nov 20, 2005)

Shaka said:


> funny you say that. Last night we were out in the Beetle and the wife says "I don't get all the hype, these lights are pretty good and I'm quite happy with them!"
> 
> Now I agree the HID systems are awesome and my Tiguan also has the AFS assistance etc. But I kind of doubt any special features other than better projectors come with Beetle. But I'm sure they are brighter and better. Still for price she says she would prioritize a chip, suspension etc. Hey her choice!!
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback and thoughts.



The halogens work just fine for me! The LED's that come on the HID's look silly, IMO. I'd *much* rather have a chip and suspension than a set of st00pid-looking headlights. :beer:


----------

